# Sinclair B. Ferguson



## SolaGratia (Feb 6, 2007)

First Presbyterian Church of Columbia, SC is now offering podcasts to allow listeners to download and listen to morning and evening sermons automatically from Preacher Sinclair Ferguson. * *

http://www.firstprescolumbia.org/Media/Audio/podcast.htm


----------



## bwsmith (Feb 6, 2007)

Great resources! Thanx! nt


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 6, 2007)

His Christmas sermons on Christ (I think from last year) are awesome.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (Feb 6, 2007)

Dr Ferguson is one of my favorites as well.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking forward to listening to it.

[technical commentary]I can't resist my thoughts about their podcast page. The gymnastics they make the user go through to subscribe is strange. I'm not sure their webmaster knows how to set up a podcast locally. It's odd that they add it to feedburner to make it happen. A podcast xml is super-easy to create. It is quite easy to link this podcast.xml file to an image and then allow the user to drag and drop the icon into their podcasts folder in iTunes. See Matt's http://www.apuritansmind.com and his podcast.[/tecnical commentary]


----------



## RamistThomist (Feb 6, 2007)

I think I listened to his stuff on Ephesians 2 eight or nine times. I heard his series on Joel is quite good.


----------

